# Thanks for answers to last question - Next question, plants



## Stoofa (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi All,

Thank you for your replies to my last question on which fish to consider for our new 90 litre tank.
From the suggestions we had, we are currently favouring:

3 Loaches
6 "A kind of" Tetra
6 "Another kind of" Tetra
2 Male Blue Guppy

Not sure if this is about right for a tank of this size (60x45x30cm).
If there was "space for more" we might consider adding

5 Cories

But only if we felt there would be enough room for all.

We purchased our tank and all of the electricals (pumps, filters, lights, heaters) over the weekend.
Next weekend it will be time to get the decor and plants in there before we begin the cycling process.

So with the fish listed above, can anyone make any recommendation on which plants we should go for?
I know artificial plants are obviously easiest to look after, however I'm also aware "living" plants help with keeping the water clean etc.
So could anyone give some advice on plants we should consider?
We've got some non-living decor lined up, it's the living stuff we're seeking advice on.

Another really quick question for now - whilst looking at fish voer the weekend we saw some small "Freshwater Shrimp".
Are they something that could also be added to a community tank containing as listed above or a definite no no?

Thanks again.


----------



## petlover516 (Mar 29, 2009)

for living plants we need to know what lighting u are using. if u are going low-light, java moss, java fern and anubia are, plants to consider. for the shrimp question, i think shrimps can be kept in there, as long as there is a huge amount. cherry reds, blue pearls, neon yellows are some to consider. if u do get them, be sure to go for only 1 color as the ones i suggested are all the same species and when bred together may make some ugly shrimp.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Stoofa....you could always over stock your tank.....but make sure you have sufficient filteration to handle it.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

agree with what Zakk said...

let us know what type of lighting you are using.


----------

